# Problem in new BSNL MODEM



## a2mn2002 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi guys i just brought a new BB 650UL connection. Brought Teracom  Wi Fi modem TDSL300 from BSNL (i was NOOB). It getting warm after 2-3 hrs is that ok. No disconnection/broken link though.
My another tension is that it doesnt has ANTENNA. is this matters. 
I didnt get any problem surfing the net till now . Using on Laptop wifi


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 20, 2013)

The warmth is ok.. Antenna does not matter. But the software provided with it is just like ..............


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 20, 2013)

THE software CD is provided.


----------



## GamerKP (Jun 21, 2013)

can you tell me the details of 650UL plan,also the average download spped u r getting in idm.(at day and at night)


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 21, 2013)

650 UL : 512kbps upto 4GB after 256kbps +100 calls free BSNL to BSNL
Rent 650 + 12.3% 

Speed is between 57 to 70kb


----------



## GamerKP (Jun 21, 2013)

yeah,speed is same for me too.night unlimited plan 525 has greater speed during 2 am to 8 am?


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 21, 2013)

So should i take no worry about the warmth of the modem and no antenna issue?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 21, 2013)

Absolutely no worry!


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 21, 2013)

Anybody facing the problem in BSNL modem that for sometimes the internet light turns RED and  net didn’t work. Resumes automatically after 10-15 mins.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 22, 2013)

^^Is it a recurring problem?

Otherwise most of us has faced the problem similar to yours,which is the problem of BSNL's local exchange-where you reside.
It's mostly,the server down problem of BSNL or it might be the line(Telephone wire) problem also.Better check your BSNL line by a lineman from BSNL.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 25, 2013)

guys am not able to open eXBii in either of the browsers : IE Opera Firefox Chrome


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 26, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> guys am not able to open exbii in either of the browsers : Ie opera firefox chrome


rofl


----------

